# Broncolor Derivative



## friedrice1212 (Oct 29, 2014)

I recently encountered an old pack/heads system at a camera show that used Broncolor sockets for attaching the heads to the pack. The owner told me that it was made in France a while ago. I can't remember the name of the manufacturer. In my head it starts with "Godo...", but all I can think of is Godox which clearly isn't French and hasn't made Broncolor mount stuff. The pack was black and had red trims where you would normally find light blue on original Broncolor equipment.

Anyone knows what manufacturer I'm talking about?

Thanks


----------

